# Mexican Sycamore Tree



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

My landscaper just planted 2 very young Mexican Sycamore Trees in my backyard. We live in Central Texas and I am asking for advice on how to take care of them?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I think this post needs to be in a different area but I will give my advise on caring for a London Plane, or Sycamore tree in OKC. They seem to be similar trees but a different variety, most trees can be cared for (all dependent on the soil conditions, sandy loam, clay, top or bottom of the water table) the same. I kept 4 fence posts attached to each corner of the tree to keep it from blowing over for minimum three years, during the hot or growing season I drip watered it for 20 minutes once a week to let the water settle down to the roots. If it rained a half inch or more I would not water, or cut the water time in half. I feed the tree with a local tree, shrub, mix that seems to be working well, 2- 3 times a year. I read the rate on the bottle, by how big your tree is, (usually inches around the trunk) and apply. It's pretty easy following this and worked for me. My tree is the biggest in the neighborhood, and provides some nice ample shade when it's needed.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Why though?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Haha I love my grass we are just doing work around the yard.


----------

